# 10 DVDs?



## Kerry077 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi,

We recently came over to Dubai and were shown around the company accommodation that we could be living in. During the tour, the lady who was showing us round was in conversation and made a passing comment about only being able to bring 10 DVDs over with us. It's a totally trivial matter and not one that i'm overly concerned with but I was wondering if there was any truth to this?


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

No, I've never heard that. We brought tons!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

She was either winding you up or is totally clueless. 

Bring as many as you like. There are stories on places like here from time to time about certain DVDs (pron obviously is but I mean here stuff the UAE authorities may not approve of but which you can buy in any high street elsewhere) being deemed inappropriate so confiscated. Nobody I've ever met in person has ever had this issue. 

I've brought in tons of DVDs over the years, in suitcases, shipments and using Aramex, and none have even been checked. If you do have anything you think may be disliked I suggest you put it on a hard drive or inside a more 'innocent looking' DVD cover.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> She was either winding you up or is totally clueless.
> 
> Bring as many as you like. There are stories on places like here from time to time about certain DVDs (pron obviously is but I mean here stuff the UAE authorities may not approve of but which you can buy in any high street elsewhere) being deemed inappropriate so confiscated. Nobody I've ever met in person has ever had this issue.
> 
> I've brought in tons of DVDs over the years, in suitcases, shipments and using Aramex, and none have even been checked. If you do have anything you think may be disliked I suggest you put it on a hard drive or inside a more 'innocent looking' DVD cover.


I'm with Jim.....none of our 1000 DVDs were checked nor our 2000 CDs...and none of our 9 external hard drive/PCs or laptops were looked at either!

We did leave some of the XBox games we were Told were not tolerated and I threw / gave away all my Buddhas, from world travelling, that we were told were not allowed.......the Xbox games we replaced off the shop shelf here .... And I replaced my Buddhas from a shop at Festival city and bought in a couple more from Sri Lanka in my hand luggage......to me it's all media hype and was very annoying. I'd rather have bought them and had them confiscated than to have not bought them and thought they were probably alright :-( 

L


----------



## Kerry077 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for replies everyone. I didn't think it sounded right but thought i'd check anyway. Pleased i can take all my tv boxsets!


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Am I right to assume that no copied DVDs would be allowed into the country? X


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

You cant do that in any country its all ilegal you naughty girl! xxI






(I bought copied everything software, films, music....)


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

I know but what are the chances of them getting found in a box coming in as sea freight? Lol x


----------



## suzieirl (Aug 13, 2012)

We moved here in december and our container wasn't even opened!!!
go for it,bring 'em all


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

suzieirl said:


> We moved here in december and our container wasn't even opened!!!
> go for it,bring 'em all


I would rather have brought everything with me and risk the confiscation rather than leave some of what I left and it would have been allowed. Still annoyed about my large Buddhas!!

Bring it all.....if it all gets through you are grand, if some gets confiscated then ho hum.....the other thing you could do is burn everything to a hard drive and just bring that! 

Lx


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, Don't u get fined if they confiscate something tho? X


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Not that I'm aware of......had a vibrator removed at customs 'no sexy lady stuff, lady'.....they didn't charge me! LOL. I think the man was quite happy to get his hands on it ;ah


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh dear, bet it made his day!! I literally laughed out loud then 'lol' x


----------



## suzieirl (Aug 13, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> Not that I'm aware of......had a vibrator removed at customs 'no sexy lady stuff, lady'.....they didn't charge me! LOL. I think the man was quite happy to get his hands on it ;ah


oops!!


----------

